# Hiroshima atomic bomb re-enactment - Video



## v2 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hiroshima atomic bomb re-enactment Video - FileCabi.net


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2007)

Saw it when it was on TV, still good though.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Very realistic portrayal based upon the archival footage of Nevada and Kwajalein tests. Wow.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 3, 2007)

We sure were the first country to kill so many all at once.


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 3, 2007)

i believe it was on the History channel sometime in the summer


----------



## plan_D (Jan 13, 2007)

The Tokyo firebombings killed more in one bombing raid than any of the atomic bombs on Hiroshima or Nagasaki.


----------

